
Interactive Résumé of Robby Leonardi - Banzai10
http://rleonardi.com/interactive-resume/
======
onion2k
It's a fun and cute resume, but delving in to the code you see things like;

    
    
      function blinkRobbyEyes()
      {
    	if (layersMovement != "not moving 2")
    	{
    		$(robbyEyesCloseDiv).fadeTo(0,1);
    		$(robbyEyesCloseDiv).stop().delay(300).animate({opacity: 0}, 0, function() {});
    	}
      }
    

"if (layersMovement != "not moving 2")" is a boolean that should be passed as
a parameter if you're ever going to write a working unit test against that
function. Consequently, it shows a pretty poor knowledge of "making nice
looking _and maintainable_ HTML5 scrolly animations" in any sort of a real-
life environment. Many people can make fancy webpages; someone with "the best
resume ever" would be able to make fancy webpages with code that's relatively
well abstracted in to testable, reusable functions.

~~~
at-fates-hands
I've always found this interesting. If you're a developer, it should be your
number one priority to make sure the code you write for your own site be top
notch. God knows how much we all complain about other people's code, you
should know however cool it is, developers are going to crack the hood and see
how good the code is.

Great idea and quite original. I still give him rube cred for having such a
nice concept despite the flaws in his code.

~~~
rimantas
You know, you just gave me an idea: not to have top quality code on personal
web site, but have a comment instead "I can explain what's wrong with this
code or any other you will show me and how to fix it". I think that gives
opportunity for much more interesting discussion :)

------
Dirlewanger
No, it's really not. It's tacky and takes too long to get all of the relevant
details...and they're not even all in one place. Everything a resume should
do, this does not. This being included in a sampling of workpieces is a
different story.

Not to mention it's a repost.

~~~
jebus989
We know this isn't designed to convey work experience, skillset in an
efficient and clear way, it's just attention-grabbing hit bait so he can make
some claim of "going viral" on his real CV.

------
garethadams
Wow, best?! EVER?!

Where can I find this list of unchanging objective criteria for how good a
resumé is, so that I can apply them to my clearly inadequate CV?

------
mergy
I saw "Loading..." and left after 3 seconds.

------
happywolf
I am not sure this is the 'best', as a hiring manager in my work life, I won't
be too impressed if this is the only piece of information delivered to me. It
is a useful piece of reference nonetheless, but definitely cannot replace a
regular normal resume.

------
kurtle
I think this is creative and shows some serious design skills. I am looking to
hire a designer and this got my attention, so I'm reaching out.

So I'd say it works as a resume.

------
adamwong246
Cutest? Sure.

Creative? Absolutely.

Best? No.

I think this would work well as a supplementary portfolio but you still need a
more to-the-point condensation of relevant information.

------
marvvelous
For resumes I'd define best as "highest converting". If this is the best it'd
be great to see some data.

------
coffeejay
Very cool and creative. People need to stop getting butthurt on this site.

------
fallinghawks
Charming, but blinding after a rather short time.

------
lazyant
this was submitted & discussed already a couple of weeks ago. TL;DR nice
showcase, no interactivity

------
Grokit
Repost, really? Are we reddit now?

------
Lockal
LAUNCH SITE LAUNCH SITE LAUNCH SITE LAUNCH SITE LAUNCH SITE LAUNCH SITE LAUNCH
SITE

PLEASE TURN ON YOUR JAVASCRIPT

Was that all he wanted to say?

